# Making Snow Camo



## Hawg-Eye (Jul 7, 2007)

Ok, tagged my deer, grouse season will soon be over, and I was bitten by the highly toxic waterfowl bug this year, which puts me in need of some lighter shades of camo.I will go crazy if I do not have some type of project in the coming weeks (to fill my 10mins a day of free time) and was thinking about trying to make some snow camo.

I have several pairs of insulated bib / jackets or coveralls and was considering...

* A spray bottle bleech job

* Some of that nasty white oil based primer that NEVER wears off anything and covers anything you get it on

Of course either would be highlighted with the appropriate grey/black stencils / shadows etc.

Has anyone ever tried this?

I read about a few people using military surplus covers and hospital / painter suits, but if I already have some insulated gear that I'm not using???


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know if the spray bottle of bleach will work..I once took an old white sheet and made a poncho type top and sprayed a light and dark gray stencils that I made my self...Worked real well... Fooled the geese...JIM.....CL....


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Just buy a painters white coveralls to fit over your warm outfit. Simple and low cost.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Tyvek suit at home depot is $9.00.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Uglystix said:


> Tyvek suit at home depot is $9.00.


That is what I would suggest. When I predator hunted I would just take a permanant magic marker to them to break things up. I have always wanted to buy a sweet set of snow camo gear but when you think about how often you would really use it in Ohio it is a waste of cash.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Wonder if the Tyvek suits come big enough for my fat behind? I wear a 3x tall bibs or coverall. The tall is the sticking point.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

One way to find out is to contact them.

paint suits

I worked at Honda and they had paint suits to fit whatever size critters they had in the paint shop.

I looked at the paper ones for snow camo to coyote hunt but the Tyvek looked more durable.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Be careful with it. If you use to much bleach it could actually eat the material and make it fall apart. Make a ghillie suit with white, and black burlap.


----------



## Hawg-Eye (Jul 7, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Be careful with it. If you use to much bleach it could actually eat the material and make it fall apart. Make a ghillie suit with white, and black burlap.


ahhhhh yes, this is certainly a concern! Love the ghillie suit idea.

I started with 50/50 and wasn't getting results, then I got impatient and experimented with straight bleach on a hat and it ate right through.

Here is what I found....

Cotton - Color removal can be done but I dont have the patience to keep stirring and checking, slowly adding enough to remove color, but not enough to eat fabric.

Synthetics - (ie nylon polyester) - Can't be done, even with 100%, these fabrics are colorfast.

Maybe I'll just add the pieces I did not experiment on to my "online garage sale" this winter and use the $ to buy some snow camo.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I use to work with a guy that was an Army Ranger and he was a sniper instructor. He said to use white and just a few strips of the black mixed in. You can us white sheets instead of the burlap if you cannot find any. But the burlap works best. Check YouTube. There are a few vid's out there.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Looks like I am going to try a couple different sizes of Tyvek. See how they turn out.


----------

